# Official Vossen R8 Photo & Video Thread



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

The OEM Camouflage Green matte actually didn't present any hardships with wheel color choices since we offer over 60 transparent and solid colors. We decided on a full polished Vossen Forged Wheel in our spectacular Platinum finish. 

For the wheel Fonzie actually went with our first choice  so we decided on the CG-204 wheel, a seven spoke wheel that offers a classic look with its windows and Vossen's trademark "infini-lip". 

Jordan took some shots immediately and they came out great.


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Vossen x Audi R8 Photo & Video Gallery*

*Hamana's insane R8 V-10..Photos by Dino Carbonare of the Speedhunters-Vossen Forged*

For those that don't know, Japan is one of our largest markets and we have a special connection with the people there. Hamana is one of the most respected master craftsman in the Japanese market creating some amazing cars with stunning attention to detail.

Enjoy the Hamana R8 V-10 now updated on VPS-302 wheels. You can read the blog here on the cars and read about Hamana themselves in this feature including video.

Hi Rez photos are here!


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

I hosted a quick pop up meet and Dan brought out his lovely bagged R8....






https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/3527/


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Wheels Outfitted By:

Eccentricall / Triesen, Liechtenstein 
http://eccentricall.com / @ECCENTRICALL

VOSSEN FORGED: PRECISION SERIES: VPS-314T
Wheel Size: Front: 20x9 / Rear: 20x11

Click any photo to view the full shoot. 



Seems like nobody out in Europe likes airsupsension and prefers to be low to the ground on coils. 



The directional VPS-314T 



20x9/20x11 specifically engineered for the R8



Made in Miami 

​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Audi R8 V-10 Plus x CG-205 Vossen Forged Wheels


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Audi R8 - Vossen Forged - VPS-305T
*




*Wheel Gallery*: The Vossen VPS-305T Wheel






*Vehicle Gallery*: AUDI R8



































































































​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Vossen Forged 3-Piece!

https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/audi-r8-vossen-forged-hc-series-hc-2-3-piece/


----------



## paul73737 (Nov 13, 2019)

Vossen Wheels said:


> Vossen Forged 3-Piece!
> 
> https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/audi-r8-vossen-forged-hc-series-hc-2-3-piece/﻿Myprepaidbalance


Wow

Amazing i love this car 

Dream car for me


----------

